
These are the top programming languages in blockchain - praveenscience
https://thenextweb.com/hardfork/2019/05/24/javascript-programming-java-cryptocurrency/
======
tanzbaer
Am I the only one who's wondering how this technology will become something
useful? Apart from some niche transactions and speculation I don't see
anything that would encourage use. Are there any actual promising projects
going on?

